# Diseño Fuente LM317 10A



## xiober (Feb 18, 2008)

Amigos estoy diseñando una fuente regulable que entrege como maximo 10A, estoy utilizando el siguiente esquema, pero cuando el consumo supera 1A, se produce una caida de tension en toda la alimentacion de la fuente y hasta en el transformador. Que podra estar pasando?

[/img]


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2008)

Cual LM317 ?


Si te cae la tension en el transformador entonces es demasiado chico.

En esa configuracion estas perdiendo capacidad de regulacion, vas a tener 12V clavados en las bases de los transistores y 11.3V y menos en los emisores segun la carga.
El circuito que se acostumbra para eso es con transistores PNP, emisores a un extremo de la R de 1ohm, bases a la entrada del 7812 y colectores a la salida.


----------



## JV (Feb 19, 2008)

Si el circuito esta armado como indica la imagen, estas usando diodos de 3A y un capacitor muy chico. Si pretendes una fuente de 10A, los diodos deben ser de 10A o mejor aun, de 15A y el capacitor de por los menos 10.000uF. Otro detalle es que deberias colocar un capacitor de 100nF ceramico antes del regulador.

Por ultimo, como dice _Eduardo_, hablas de un LM317 y tienes un LM7812.

Saludos..


----------



## xiober (Feb 19, 2008)

estoy utilizando una transformador de esos que tienen varias salida 120v - 110v - 90v -12v -0v, es de 600VA, el transformador lo saque de un regulador de voltajes para PC. los diodos son de 15AMP MUR1520, pero el problema es la caida de tension.. voy a probar con los PNP!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2008)

Cuando pones un circuito se supone que eso es lo que tenes armado, ya tenemos un 7812 donde te daba lo mismo un LM317 y diodos de 15A en lugar de los 1N5408.  Yo me pregunto si los condensadores y la resistencia tambien seran de ese valor.

Por otro lado, ojo con ese transformador,  porque el bobinado de 12V seguramente es de baja corriente, porque estaba pensado para la electronica de control del estabilizador, los 600VA son para la parte de autotransformador..


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito sirve para aumentar la corriente.



Chao.
elaficiionado.


----------



## JV (Feb 19, 2008)

xiober, coincido con _Eduardo_, si adjuntas un circuito, debe ser el que estas usando. Aparte es verdad lo del transformador, no vas a tener 600VA en el bobinado de 12V, una forma de verlo es mediante el calibre del alambre, para 10A debe ser de AWG10, o sea unos 2.6mm de diametro. Otra cuestion, si la vas a hacer regulable, hasta que tension? porque 12Vac es baja, con suerte vas a poder regular hasta 10.5/11V.

Saludos..


----------



## lu9dpd (Feb 22, 2008)

Un comentario, además de confirmarte lo que mencionaron el resto de los amigos, respecto a la capacidad de corriente que puede suministrar ese transformador y precisamente lo que te indica JV, respecto a la regulación;

Yo utilicé un circuito similar, y el problema se produce cuando la tensión regulada es aproximadamente igual a la del secundario. En este caso si regulás a 9 o 10 Volts quizá no tengas problema, pero para tener 12 V regulados a la salida, tenés que usar 16 a 18 volts alternos en el secundario.


----------



## JV (Feb 22, 2008)

lu9dpd dijo:
			
		

> ..., pero para tener 12 V regulados a la salida, tenés que usar 16 a 18 volts alternos en el secundario.



Asi es, de echo los transformadores de 15V son un valor "comercial" por las fuentes de 12V.

Saludos..


----------



## pepex (May 19, 2009)

Disculpen pero estoy interesadísimo en éste tema porque  requiero una  fuente que entregue 12v  a mas de 10A que  trabaje  con 120 V si alguien sabe  de  una por favor pasen el diseño, la  necesito para levantar un amplificador de potencia para carro como de  2500w para  alimentar  a un woofer de 12pulgadas de 2000 W


----------



## crimson (May 19, 2009)

Hola pepex, yo tengo esta fuente andando hace una punta de años sin problemas, es sencilla y fácil de armar. Con dos TIP36C te puede dar 10A con facilidad
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Saludos C


----------



## amauricio (Abr 27, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola pepex, yo tengo esta fuente andando hace una punta de años sin problemas, es sencilla y fácil de armar. Con dos TIP36C te puede dar 10A con facilidad
> http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=56%3Afuente-de-alimentacion-para-radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54
> Saludos C



Amigo disculpa lei b*IE*n 40.000 uf?


----------



## luc (Jul 31, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola pepex, yo tengo esta fuente andando hace una punta de años sin problemas, es sencilla y fácil de armar. Con dos TIP36C te puede dar 10A con facilidad
> http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54
> Saludos C


 
que tal ! la verdad me encanto el circuito , es muy simple , me podrias ayudar ? tengo 
un proyecto similar pero en mi caso una fuente regulable con un trafo de 40 vca y 10 amp.
espero me puedas ayudar . gracias !!!


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 8, 2013)

Queria hacer una fuente como la que sale en el link,pero queria saber si en ligar de dos TIP36, puedo usar un TIP3055,que segun su datasheet soporta 15 Amp, y lo tengo montado en un disipador de CPU con ventilación. y otra pregunta es..cual seria el circuto que debería añadir en la terminar "al protector de tensiones",es necesario un protector de cortos..¿no lo lleva el LM317T integrado?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2013)

Lee con cariño el datasheet, y mira la reta de carga, la corriente máxima se obtiene con Vce=0 mas o menos y ese no suele ser el punto de trabajo.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok,sería apurar mucho el transistor,ahora que leo bien...,otra cuestión...porqué ese esquema no tiene los diodos de protección de condensadores?...si se los pongo obviamente tienen que superar los 10 Amp,porque seria la intensidad en corto..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Ok,sería apurar mucho el transistor,ahora que leo bien...,otra cuestión...porqué ese esquema no tiene los diodos de protección de condensadores?...


Los diodos a los que haces referencia *NO* protegen a los capacitores.


> si se los pongo obviamente tienen que superar los 10 Amp,porque seria la intensidad en corto..


Nop, con diodos de 1A alcanza.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 8, 2013)

Lo diodos no son para evitar que los condensadores exploten al cortocircutar, creí haber leído eso en otro tema...

edit:
Fuente con lm317 en paralelo.

De que potencia tienen que ser las resistencias de 2R7 y 1R si pongo 2 TIP2955 ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> De que potencia tienen que ser las resistencias de 2R7 y 1R si pongo 2 TIP2955?



Supongo que hablas de este esquema 





La resistencia de 2,7Ω de 2W y la de 1Ω de 1/2W

Yo agregaría una resistencia de 0,470Ω en serie con el emisor de cada transistor de potencia


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 10, 2013)

Exactamente Fogonazo,era ese esquema .

De acuerdo y de que potencia le pongo a esas resistencias en serie?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Exactamente Fogonazo,era ese esquema .
> 
> De acuerdo y de que potencia le pongo a esas resistencias en serie?



De       *5       W*


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 10, 2013)

Uhmm, la verdad es que menos de lo que esperaba para tanta potencia..

Pues gracias, me pondré a armarla y colgaré fotos lo antes posible .

Por si alguien quiere el esquema en un futuro, aquí lo dejo retocado.


----------



## opamp (Mar 11, 2013)

jose_flash si hablas de la resistencia de 0.47 Ohm y estamos hablando de una fuente de 10A y suponiendo que por cada transistor pase la mitad de A, es decir 5A, tendrías:
P= I X I X R = 5 X 5 X 0.47 = 11.25W ; con 15W estarás más aliviado.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 12, 2013)

Gracias,pero resulta que en la tienda de mas de 10W solo tienen de 0,68 Ohm,por lo que pense en poner en paralelo una de 0,68 y otra de 1.5 que me dan un valor de 0,468, dado que su potencia se suma, tambien tengo la opcion de comprar una de 0,68 de 20W..,pero pienso que mejor poner en paralelo la dos anteriores..


----------



## opamp (Mar 12, 2013)

Particularmente me parecen demasiado altas las resistencias compensadoras ,"ecualizadoras",de emisor, 0.47 Ohm. Creo que con 0.22, 0.27 a 0.33 Ohm es más que suficiente con 10W sería suficiente.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 12, 2013)

Pues le pondre entonces una de 0,22..pero aun así serán 2 de 0,47 6W en pararlelo


----------



## opamp (Mar 12, 2013)

Será como una de 0.235 Ohm/12W y estará bién , fíjate que en la resistencia caerá entonces 0.235 Ohm X 5A = 1.175V más que suficiente para compensar las diferencias de  las Vbe de los transistores.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 14, 2013)

Sería adecuado añadir un diodo en paralelo al LM317 en sentido inverso,que sirva de proteccion como el que hay ya,lo digo porque siempre los veo juntos, y la verdad es que me parece extraño que los diodos solo deban ser de 1 Amp,porque si se produce corto esos diodos deberian aguantar la intensidad de salido,no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

No me imagino por que presupuse que se iban a emplear varios transistores para esta fuente (Mas de 2), y de ahí mi estimación de resistencias de 5W 

*Aclarando:* Si se emplean transistores del tipo TIP2955 a una tensión de 30V, la curva SOA da una corriente máxima de 3A.
Tomando un margen de seguridad *2,5A*. Se necesitan entonces *4* transistores para lograr los 10A
Si es este el caso, las resistencias pasan a disipar algo como *3W* c/u

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/TIP2955.pdf


----------



## opamp (Mar 14, 2013)

Fogonazo ,en la gráfica indica 18vac , lo cual nos dá 24Vpico y 22.75Vdc para 10A ,....quizá con 03 TIP2955 sería suficiente.
Para no hablar en la nebulosa sería recomendable que jose_flash nos indique que rango de voltajes necesita.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 14, 2013)

Voy a trabajar con un transformador de 24 V,lo cual me da una salida de 34V...pero mi idea es obtener la maxima intensidad a los 24VDC


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Voy a trabajar con un transformador de 24 V,lo cual me da una salida de 34V...pero mi idea es obtener la maxima intensidad a los 24VDC



Y yo no confío en que nunca se te ocurra alimentar con 10A un motor de 5V  y la fuente haga *! ! Pufffff ¡ ¡*


Yo pondría 4 transistores


----------



## opamp (Mar 14, 2013)

jose_flash, con Vin:24vac , tienes 24Vac X 1.4142 - 1.5V(caída en el puente) -2.5V( Vrp-p;para 10A/50Hz y 40000uF) - 2.7V (caída en resist. 2.7 Ohm y 1 Ohm, segun las recomendacion últimas de FOGONAZO: 0.47 Ohm y 2.5A) - 3V (VDROP:caída en el 317) = Tendrías como máximo, VOUT :24.2 VDC máximo.



Yo pondría sólo 2Transistores,....pero los MJ11015


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 14, 2013)

jajajajajaja,Gracias por el consejo..la verdad es que puestos a hacer la fuente la hago bien desde el principio ^^. Tendré que darme un paseo a la tienda  a por un transistor más..porque solo tengo 3...,y ya que voy vuelvo a preguntar...los diodos que que se ponen en paralelo al LM317 en sentido inverso y el que sale en el esquema en el mismo sentido,tienen que soportar 10 A o eso solo 1,5 A,que es la tension que pasa por el LM317..

Al final puse resistencias de 0.22 a 11W como dijimos antes..y creo que la solución entonces segun el comentario de opamp...como tengo TIP2955 y quizas sea mucho apurar los transistores..pondre 3...


----------



## opamp (Mar 14, 2013)

Un consejo , cuando trabajes con voltajes menores de 12VDC podrías excitar un relay que sus contactos  conmuten el trafo de entrada de 24vac a 15vac,....en el Foro hay muchos expertos que podrian dar sus opiniones al respecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

FogoSugerencia


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pre-regulador-fuente-alimentacion-11954/


----------



## opamp (Mar 14, 2013)

Fogonazo, hace buen tiempo (aprox15 años) rebobiné unas fuentes de laboratorio que las adquirieron equivocadamente  a 110Vac siendo la red 230Vac; eran fuentes  lineales duales de 0-36Vdc a 7A de marca Fluke ( se supone que eran de buena calidad ) y estas conmutaban 04 veces con relays en toda su excursión desde 0V hasta 30V.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2013)

Uhmm,parece una gran idea,la verdad...pero al final pondré 4 TIP como dijo fogonazo...aunque el mayor problema es hacer los agujeros en el disipador (es un disipador de un AMD Athlon x64),pero eso se arregla rapido..,pero ahora con el tema de los relays me surgen una dudilla...seria bueno ponerle un protector contra cortos, a demas del que tiene el LM317...,o con el la proteccion que lleva y los diodos no deberia haber problema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Uhmm,parece una gran idea,la verdad...pero al final pondré 4 TIP como dijo fogonazo...aunque el mayor problema es hacer los agujeros en el disipador (es un disipador de un AMD Athlon x64),pero eso se arregla rapido..,pero ahora con el tema de los relays me surgen una dudilla...seria bueno ponerle un protector contra cortos, a demas del que tiene el LM317...,o con el la proteccion que lleva y los diodos no deberia haber problema?



Agregando una resistencia "shunt" y otro transistor se puede hacer una protección por cortocircuito. Ver *datasheet*
Y colocando Transistores y regulador sobre el mismo disipador se extiende a "Todo" la protección por sobre-temperatura.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2013)

Gracias,la protección de temperatura no la pondré porque el disipador es muy generoso y tiene ventilación...pero la proteccion contra cortos si la procesaré...porque la proteccion con relay me inspira mas confianza....en breve subiré fotos


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2013)

Siento abrir una nueva respuesta,pero no me dejaba editar la anterior,era para pedir opinión sobre este protector que yo he visto bastante bueno..http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=113 y el poner un regulador de 12V no seria pobrebla,porque ya tuve que poner uno para el ventilador del disipador..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Siento abrir una nueva respuesta,pero no me dejaba editar la anterior,era para pedir opinión sobre este protector que yo he visto bastante bueno..http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=113 y el poner un regulador de 12V no seria pobrebla,porque ya tuve que poner uno para el ventilador del disipador..



*! Deprimente ¡ *

Este es un Foro de electrónica, la electromecánica la dejamos para cuando no hay mas remedio. 

¿ Miraste la protección que aparece en el datasheet ?


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2013)

Jajajaja,sublime la respuesta,Fogonazo...si,miré el lo del datasheet,pero me gustó mas este protector..con su pulsador y tal...y al usar un relé doble podria hacer unas cosilla esteticas que me gustarian bastante, y mi pregunta es:¿La proteción que ofrece ese circuito,dejando a parte que sea prehistoria electromecanica,es buena y tiene una buena base teorica?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Jajajaja,sublime la respuesta,Fogonazo...si,miré el lo del datasheet,pero me gustó mas este protector..con su pulsador y tal...y al usar un relé doble podria hacer unas cosilla esteticas que me gustarian bastante, y mi pregunta es:¿La proteción que ofrece ese circuito,dejando a parte que sea prehistoria electromecanica,es buena y tiene una buena base teorica?



Todas las protecciones trabajan con la misma idea, una resistencia shunt y "algo" que detecta tensión sobre esta, si la tensión excede de cierto valor se activa la protección. Este con el relee *no* es la excepción.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2013)

Gracias, de verdad, entonces haré éste método prehistórico, y cuando me de algun fallo, te lo comentaré para que me puedes montar una buena regañeta. Gracias por la respuesta.

Si no pienso mal, es la resistencia que está en el Gate la que activa el scr cuando hay un corto, pero que valor deberia darle porque yo ya no se si la salida va dar 34 V o 24 V como dijo opamp, por la caida de tensión en las resistencias y que potencia debería tener, con 1/2W va bien, no? Porque la intensidad pasaría durante un breve instante, no?


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 20, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Si no pienso mal,es la resistencia que esta en la Gate,la que activa el scr,cuando hay un corto pero que valor deberia darle,porque yo ya no se si la salida va dar 34v o 24 como dijo opamp, por la caida de tension en las resistencia y que potencia deberia tener con 1/2W va bien,no?..porque la intensidad pasaria durante un breve instante..no?


El sistema que vos mencionaste es muy parecido al de proteccion de parlantes o ANTIPLOP. Mira yo probe esto en proteus y se acciona bien,debo admitir que todavia no lo hice.....



Esta fuente esta protegida para cortocircuitos;además el relé cuando se acciona no deja pasar la corriente a la carga por lo cual no tenes tensión a la salida.Si se rompe la protección del relé tenes la proteccion anti corto circuito que es la de los transistores. Así que tenes doble protección. Ademas cuando se acciona el relé pasa a alimentar un led que te indica el corto circuito. Tanto el MJ802 como el MJ11016 soportan 10 amperes tranquilo. Yo use en una fuente para equipos de comunicaciones 2 MJ802 para un transformador de 24V 20A


----------



## opamp (Mar 20, 2013)

Jose_flash, el TIC106 "scr de gate sensible" tiene la caracteristica de activarse por una Igate que dependerá fuertemente de la temperatura a la que esté expuesto (la temperatura interna de la fuente dependerá de las condiciones de operación: potencia disipada internamente y tiempo de funcionamiento ).....por poner un ejemplo : si se encuentra a 10ºC se activará con 70uA aprox si se encuentra a 50ºC se dispara con sólo 45uA aprox  ,....esto significa que tendrás un gran error al calibrar la protección,.........Te aconsejarías ir por la protección de " The Master ".


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2013)

el problema es que la protecion de The Master, me varia el diagrama de potencia de la fuente, y ya esta montada (subiré fotos en breve..) o si me podeis explicar como conectar ese protector al diseño que monté..., por cierto si el TIC106 es sensible a  temperatura,no podria montar un scr con 2 transistores un pnp y un npn y obtener una scr menos dependiente del calor?


Tengo una duda,los TIP2955 tienen un encapsulado TO-3PN y no tengo mica para ese encapsulado,pero como en la base metalica tiene como salida el colector y el colector está en paralelo en el diagrama, no seria inconveniente que conectase el transistor al disipador sin aislante, no?..pues no afectaria al diagrama y por problemas de corto tampoco,porque la caja es de metracrilato y no haria tierra con nada..


*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 24, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> el problema es que la protecion de The Master, me varia el diagrama de potencia de la fuente, y ya esta montada (subiré fotos en breve..) o si me podeis explicar como conectar ese protector al diseño que monté..., por cierto si el TIC106 es sensible a  temperatura,no podria montar un scr con 2 transistores un pnp y un npn y obtener una scr menos dependiente del calor?
> Tengo una duda,los TIP2955 tienen un encapsulado TO-3PN y no tengo mica para ese encapsulado,pero como en la base metalica tiene como salida el colector y el colector está en paralelo en el diagrama, no seria inconveniente que conectase el transistor al disipador sin aislante, no?..pues no afectaria al diagrama y por problemas de corto tampoco,porque la caja es de metracrilato y no haría tierra con nada..
> *Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


La mejor manera de no usar la mica es aislar cada transistor con su propio disipador,de esta manera proteges cada transistor.Yo se que es mas barato poner todo en un solo disipador,pero colocando un transistor por disipador te ahorras la mica y lo proteges de los otros transistores.Lo que si no podes hacer es no ponerle la silicona,siempre ponle silicona porque ayuda a la transferencia de calor entre el encapsulado y el disipador de calor.
Si quieres directamente agrega un cooler para el SCR así no depende del calor ambiente. También puedes colocarlo fuera de la caja así no tiene que depender del cooler...


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 25, 2013)

ya encontré aislantes para los transistores y está todo listo,pero ahora me puse hacer pruebas con carga (bombilla de 100W) y los resultados no son muy buenos,en la salida el polimetro me marca 5 Amp, con voltaje maximo 25 V, pero la bombilla ni se inmuta,solo noto el pequeño calor que empieza a desprender...luego toco los encapsulados en el disipador y el LM317 tiene una temperatura mas elevada que la ambiente mientras que los TIP2955 no suben ni medio grado...y no se como ver si los transistores funcionan por separado,porque si los mido conectados en el PCB hay tension porque esta en paralelo con la Vout del  LM317, entonces no se como probarlo,porque si desconecto el colector y solo dejo la base y el emisor, en el colector no hay tensión..
http://www.velleman.eu/products/view/?id=1175 Este es el transformador que tengo y para ponerlo en paralelo uni las terminales azul y roja , y luego la gris y amarilla


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 25, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> ya encontré aislantes para los transistores y está todo listo,pero ahora me puse hacer pruebas con carga (bombilla de 100W) y los resultados no son muy buenos,en la salida el polimetro me marca 5 Amp, con voltaje maximo 25 V, pero la bombilla ni se inmuta,solo noto el pequeño calor que empieza a desprender...luego toco los encapsulados en el disipador y el LM317 tiene una temperatura mas elevada que la ambiente mientras que los TIP2955 no suben ni medio grado...y no se como ver si los transistores funcionan por separado,porque si los mido conectados en el PCB hay tension porque esta en paralelo con la Vout del  LM317, entonces no se como probarlo,porque si desconecto el colector y solo dejo la base y el emisor, en el colector no hay tensión..
> http://www.velleman.eu/products/view/?id=1175 Este es el transformador que tengo y para ponerlo en paralelo uni las terminales azul y roja , y luego la gris y amarilla


Cual es el voltaje con que funciona este bombillo
Yo los que conozco son para auto de 12V, alguno de 3V para celulares, alguno de 220v o 110v para iluminacion de la casa,etc. Este bombillo con que voltaje se acciona.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 26, 2013)

ayer a las 4 AM, me levante diciendo eso mismo...: Tu eres Tonto con José...el bombillo era de 220v...hoy probe con un motor de patín y todo perfecto...los transistores dan funcionan bien y todo perfecto,ahora solo falta el protector de cortos,que me di cuenta de que con el LM casi ni hace falta,pero bueno...mejor lo hago,una pregunta...el fusible donde lo coloco mejor, en la salida de la fuente o en la entrada al filtro ( entre puente y banco de condensadores)??


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 27, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Ayer a las 4 a.m. me levante diciendo eso mismo... Tu eres Tonto José...El bombillo era de 220V...hoy probé con un motor de patín y todo perfecto...
> Los transistores funcionan bien y todo perfecto. Ahora solo falta el protector de cortos,que me di cuenta de que con el LM casi ni hace falta;pero bueno mejor lo hago. Una pregunta: ¿El fusible donde sería el mejor lugar para colocarlo?
> En la salida de la fuente, en la entrada al filtro (entre puente y banco de condensadores)


Lo primero que tenes que tener en cuenta es que si colocas los transistores ELLOS NECESITAN PROTECCION también. De por si el LM tiene su propia protección, pero esa proteccion no se hace EXTENSIBLE a los transistores, por lo cual si tenes un corto ¡¡¡¡¡chau transistores!!!!!
Siguiendo el tema,si hiciste el sistema de proteccion de transistores (sabiendo que por ellos pasara la mayor cantidad de corriente) te aconsejaría que tratases de hacer un arreglo al LM para que el mismo solo funcione como un regulador, o sea, que por el mismo solo pasa una cantidad de corriente mínima para que no trabaje tan al borde.En la pagina hay circuitos en los cuales con una resistencia limitas la corriente con la cual trabaja el LM.
En este post _acá_ te puse una fuente parecida a la tuya en cual veraz que a la salida del LM coloque una resistencia o resistor que limita la corriente del mismo a cerca de 100mA. De esta manera el Lm solo servirá de regulador y su duración de vida sera mayor...
Respecto al fusible, si tenes protecciones no lo necesitas ya que las protecciones son mejor que el fusible.Yo te aconsejaria ponerlo en el PRIMARIO del transformador con su llave de encendido.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 27, 2013)

Gracias,por las detalladas respuestas...no,no hice el protector de transistores,porque estoy un "rayado" con el tema del scr y estoy buscando alguno que haga el mismo trabajo pero con transitores...y en la fuente tenia pensado hacer una parte con voltaje negativo fijo  independiente  y tenia pensado obtenerlo con un divisor de tensión...


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 27, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Gracias,por las detalladas respuestas...no,no hice el protector de transistores,porque estoy un "rayado" con el tema del scr y estoy buscando alguno que haga el mismo trabajo pero con transistores...


El circuito siguiente tiene algunas variantes,incluso te anuncia con un led cuando hay un corto,pero vos deja el sistema de los transistores que hiciste,solo agrega lo que falta para que se accione el led que te indica el corto.

agrégale los capacitores a la salida cambiando el que pusiste de 1000µF por el de salida que te puse acá de 1µF. También saca el de 0.1µF que va desde el negativo hacia el pin de ADJ de el LM317 por uno de 10µF o más si quieres;yo le coloque uno de 1000µF pero no es necesario tanto,era solo de prueba.Lo que si es necesario para accionar el led indicador de corto es poner un resistor (En mi circuito el R3 de 0.22Ω a 10Ω,eso lo fijaras vos cuando pruebes este sistema de indicación). Lo que si te comento es que este sistema de indicación NO ES UNA PROTECCION sino SOLO UNA INDICACION de corto circuito.
En el datasheet del LM317 hay una protección hecha con ese transistor,fíjate ahí.


Este es con proteccion contra cortos y aviso lumínico con el led,solo tenes que tener en cuenta que el transistor bc557 debe ser cambiado por un transistor que soporte un poco mas de amperaje como los tip o los bd. El calculo hace con el datasheet del LM317


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 27, 2013)

de acuerdo,probaré ese protector..solo que me gustaba la idea activar la salida de tension tras el corto como la del scr o con transistores en este caso..pero voy a ver como modifico para meter ese protector..
P.D: aqui el diagrama adjunto del modelo del SCR modificado con transistores para probar distinto modelos y conseguir una buena respuesta y que no dependa de la temp tanto


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 29, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> de acuerdo,probaré ese protector..solo que me gustaba la idea activar la salida de tension tras el corto como la del scr o con transistores en este caso..pero voy a ver como modifico para meter ese protector..
> P.D: aqui el diagrama adjunto del modelo del SCR modificado con transistores para probar distinto modelos y conseguir una buena respuesta y que no dependa de la temp tanto


Cuando saques el aparato a alimentar la tension vuelve a elevarse de 0V a la que le indicaste con el pote. A no ser que te haya agradado el tocar el botón, click, click, click...Ja ja ja.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 29, 2013)

sisi,si eso lo sé...pero me gustaria que tuviese que reestablecerla, pero ya da igual..era por motivos esteticos, haré ese protector y subiré un video funcionanda..pero en lugar de un led, pondre un rele para variar entre 2 grupos de 4 leds...azulez en activo y rojos al producirse corto


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 29, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> sisi,si eso lo sé...pero me gustaria que tuviese que reestablecerla, pero ya da igual..era por motivos esteticos, haré ese protector y subiré un video funcionanda..pero en lugar de un led, pondre un rele para variar entre 2 grupos de 4 leds...azulez en activo y rojos al producirse corto


Me parece que una marca llamada plaquetodo tiene un circuito para restablecer,buscalo


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 31, 2013)

Lo haré un unos TIP 41 que tengo por casa, y dejaré la ida de el pulsador.Pero ahora tengo una duda..Tenía pensado hacer una parte de tensión fija la cual quiero tener 3.3V 5V 9V , lo cual lo haría con LM78XX pero quiero tambien tener una salida de +12 y -12...lo cual no se como hacerlo, tenia pensado usar un divisor de tensión con un Amp. operacional, pero no se si es buena idea.


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 31, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Lo haré un unos TIP 41 que tengo por casa, y dejaré la ida de el pulsador.Pero ahora tengo una duda..Tenía pensado hacer una parte de tensión fija la cual quiero tener 3.3V 5V 9V , lo cual lo haría con LM78XX pero quiero tambien tener una salida de +12 y -12...lo cual no se como hacerlo, tenia pensado usar un divisor de tensión con un Amp. operacional, pero no se si es buena idea.


Podes hacer con el operacional, pero la pregunta es si vos tenes un trafo con punto medio



La fuente simetrica la podes hacer pero depende de la corriente que queres manejar


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 31, 2013)

The Master dijo:


> El circuito siguiente tiene algunas variantes,incluso te anuncia con un led cuando hay un corto,pero vos deja el sistema de los transistores que hiciste,solo agrega lo que falta para que se accione el led que te indica el corto.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 89822
> agrégale los capacitores a la salida cambiando el que pusiste de 1000µF por el de salida que te puse acá de 1µF. También saca el de 0.1µF que va desde el negativo hacia el pin de ADJ de el LM317 por uno de 10µF o más si quieres;yo le coloque uno de 1000µF pero no es necesario tanto,era solo de prueba.Lo que si es necesario para accionar el led indicador de corto es poner un resistor (En mi circuito el R3 de 0.22Ω a 10Ω,eso lo fijaras vos cuando pruebes este sistema de indicación). Lo que si te comento es que este sistema de indicación NO ES UNA PROTECCION sino SOLO UNA INDICACION de corto circuito.
> En el datasheet del LM317 hay una protección hecha con ese transistor,fíjate ahí.
> ...



Hola amigos: estuve leyendo desde hace varios días los distintos posts con fuentes reguladas y me interesaría este esquema con protección, tengo TIP2955 y desearía colocar 2 en paralelo. Los valores de los demás componentes del sector de protección se mantendrían? desde ya muchas gracias!



Perdón el segundo esquema, gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 31, 2013)

Estimado Iván Francisco yo creo que podes poner los resistores de la segunda configuración que decís,pero te comento que se necesita que la resistencia de emisor pueda tener una caída de tensión suficiente para que active el led porque la proteccion actúa y no lo enciende porque la corriente que pasa por este resistor no es suficiente....




La resistencia R1 debes calcularla por medio del datasheet debido a la tensión de entrada.Creo que debería haber una manera diferente de indicar el cortocircuito.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 31, 2013)

Muchas gracias The Master por tu aclaración, voy a ponerlo en práctica


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 31, 2013)

No,no tiene punto medio... El voltaje  positivo lo tengo solucionado... Es el negativo el que me preocupa...


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 1, 2013)

hay un circuito que es con el lm741 y un par de transistores que te divide y hace que tengas una masa  y el mas y menos pero no se si funciona....ya no lo hice,pero si se que a esas corriente yo no me arriesgaria.Proba con un 7812 y 7912 a la salida del rectificador y filtro y fijate si por lo menos anda,si anda busca un circuito para aumentar la capacidad de corriente de esos reguladores


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 1, 2013)

No,si las salidas fijas las quiero con una intensidad de 1 Amp, para alimentar CI.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 1, 2013)

Los transistores Q1 y Q2 deben soportar la corriente a la cual quieres hacer trabajar esta fuente partida.La resistencia "R" tenes que calcularla de tal manera que al tensión de entrada caiga hasta 9V que es una tensión que se banca el LM741;sino mira el datasheet del mismo y fijate cual es la entrada maxima de tensión que soporta.La resistencia de 22k que se conecta con el positivo algunos le ponen un potenciometro o resistencia variable para que la salida positiva varíe.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2013)

Hola.

Sugerencia.




R3 y R6 = Requ se calcula así.

Para dos transistores la resistencia es:

Requ = resistencia de equilibrio o balance de corriente de emisor
Vequ= 0.5V a 1V
ILmáx =corriente máxima de carga.

Requ = Vequ / (ILmáx/2) = 2*Vequ / ILmáx

________________________

Requ = 2 x (Vequ / ILmáx)
________________________//

Para N transistores:

________________________

Requ = N x (Vequ / ILmáx)
________________________//


Resistencia de corto circuito.

R = Rsc = (0.8V / ILmáx)


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 1, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sugerencia.
> 
> ...


uyyyy me comi esa resistencia,pensar que yo la hice de cable comun cuando hice la fuente de 20A,es imperdonable lo mio,desastre.


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 2, 2013)

La idea que pusiste es la que tenia en mente, pero sin los transistores...algo así (http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1EwqQPokF...AAOk/0egy8fW8F64/s1600/Divisor+de+tensión.jpg) pues tengo entendido que este aguanta 1 Amp y para alimentar operacionales no se necesita más..


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> La idea que pusiste es la que tenia en mente, pero sin los transistores...algo así (http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1EwqQPokF...AAOk/0egy8fW8F64/s1600/Divisor+de+tensión.jpg) pues tengo entendido que este aguanta 1 Amp y para alimentar operacionales no se necesita más..


Los opamp no soportan tanta corriente,algunos llegan a 150mA o menos,pero para esa corriente a la salida debes poner transistores.....


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 2, 2013)

De acuerdo lo haré con los transistores, con unos tip van sobrados...pero tengo una pregunta, porque hay un diodo que pone 10 Amp si la salida de +- 12V no va a superar 1 amp?


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2013)

1º El diodo lo puse para separar este circuito simetrico de la fuente principal.
2º Puse ese diodo porque no recordaba cuanta corriente ibas a usar,asi que con dos diodos de 1A va joya


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 3, 2013)

por qué la mase del Q3 de master esta conectado a los emisores de los TIP 2955 y la de ivan va directa al potenciometro?


----------



## DavidMJ (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola amigo, esta es bastante simple, utiliza el regulador LM317 y soporta hasta 15A por lo que he leido, no se si te servirá de mucho pero bueno, cuanta mas información mejor no? 

Salu2


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 3, 2013)

Gracias David, pero la fuente en si ya esta hecho ahora el tema esta en un modulo fijo que me de voltage simetrico de 1A para cuando necesite alimentar amp operacionales, y la pregunta del Q3 era para poner un protector de cortos...que en un principio pense hacerlo con un scr pero Master me convenció y no entiendo bien la conexion del Q3 cuando hay mas de 1 trasistor en paralelo, porque Ivan puso la base al potenciometro de regulacion de corto y The Master la puso conectada a todos los emisores de los TIP2955.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 6, 2013)

jose_flash dijo:


> Gracias David, pero la fuente en si ya esta hecho ahora el tema esta en un modulo fijo que me de voltage simetrico de 1A para cuando necesite alimentar amp operacionales, y la pregunta del Q3 era para poner un protector de cortos...que en un principio pense hacerlo con un scr pero Master me convenció y no entiendo bien la conexion del Q3 cuando hay mas de 1 trasistor en paralelo, porque Ivan puso la base al potenciometro de regulacion de corto y The Master la puso conectada a todos los emisores de los TIP2955.


Cuando hay un corto a la salida Q3 se encarga de proteger a los transistores drenando la corriente extra ya que se polariza y deja pasar corriente.
podes subir la imagen y con circulos pone los lugares que no entendes del circuito de que hablas.Bajalo a tu compu y edita la imagen y volvela a subir porque yo no entiendo lo que quieres decir


----------



## jlpd25 (Dic 11, 2013)

amauricio dijo:


> Amigo disculpa lei b*IE*n 40.000 uf?



Tengo tiempo buscando esto.
te pregunto
para que me entregue los 12v y 10A tendria que añadirle otro TICP 36 y ya?
espero respuesta gracias

Hola crimson
Tengo tiempo buscando esto.
te pregunto
para que me entregue los 12v y 10A tendria que añadirle otro TICP 36 y ya?
espero respuesta gracias


----------



## zarzet (Dic 26, 2013)

Buenas gente, ¿cómo andan?

Soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad me registré por que me encanta la electrónica y me pareció interesante el hecho de poder intercambiar conocimientos con otra gente, espero ser bienvenido jaja.

En esta oportunidad estaba queriendo armar una fuente que entregue hasta 10A (hasta 12V regulables), he visto que tiraron varias ideas, pero no estoy seguro si ya hay una definida.

Esta me pareció interesante, pero cómo sería el hecho para colocar 2 reguladores juntos?

_Hola pepex, yo tengo esta fuente andando hace una punta de años sin problemas, es sencilla y fácil de armar. Con dos TIP36C te puede dar 10A con facilidad
(no me deja adjuntar el enlace por ser nuevo)
Saludos C
_

También veo que hay una imagen de un circuito que se le fueron haciendo algunas modificaciones (el que si no me equivoco posee un LM317), ese me lo recomiendan para armar?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

zarzet dijo:


> Buenas gente, ¿cómo andan?
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad me registré por que me encanta la electrónica y me pareció interesante el hecho de poder intercambiar conocimientos con otra gente, espero ser bienvenido jaja.
> 
> En esta oportunidad estaba queriendo armar una fuente que entregue hasta 10A (hasta 12V regulables), he visto que tiraron varias ideas, _*pero no estoy seguro si ya hay una definida*_.


Si, existen varios esquemas comprobados y con mucha información al respecto.


> Esta me pareció interesante, pero cómo sería el hecho para colocar 2 reguladores juntos?


¿ Donde viste eso ?


> _Hola pepex, yo tengo esta fuente andando hace una punta de años sin problemas, es sencilla y fácil de armar. Con dos TIP36C te puede dar 10A con facilidad
> (no me deja adjuntar el enlace por ser nuevo)
> Saludos C
> _
> ...


*SI* puedes agregar imágenes, lo que *NO* puedes es agregar Link´s

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## zarzet (Dic 26, 2013)

Gracias por responder, Fogonazo

Cuando hablo de los dos reguladores me refiero a una cosa que justamente vos mencionaste en la página 1 (que incluso dejaste un link de una página que no puedo colocar), el que posee los dos TIP36. 



Hasta que corriente me tolera ese circuito? Tendrías ideas de precios de los TIP36 y de un capacitor de 40000 uf en Argentina?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

zarzet dijo:


> Gracias por responder, Fogonazo
> 
> Cuando hablo de los dos reguladores me refiero a una cosa que justamente vos mencionaste en la página 1 (que incluso dejaste un link de una página que no puedo colocar), el que posee los dos TIP36.
> 
> ...



Para valores puedes consultar por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina

Estimo que esa fuente con 2 TIP36 podrá entregar unos 4A con seguridad, tal vez algo mas.


----------



## zarzet (Dic 26, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estimo que esa fuente con 2 TIP36 podrá entregar unos 4A con seguridad, tal vez algo mas.



Yo necesitaría una que entregue 10A, cuál de los circuitos que están por el foro me podría servir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

zarzet dijo:


> Yo necesitaría una que entregue 10A, cuál de los circuitos que están por el foro me podría servir?



La misma que publicaste pero con mas transistores. (4)


----------



## opamp (Dic 26, 2013)

De acuerdo con Fogo, con 4 te protejes de cortos y puedes bajar Vout hasta el mínimo. El trafo la bajaría a 15Vac . Las resistencias de 2.7 y 1 Ohm , tienes que elevarlas a 5.6 y 2.2 Ohm a 1W , los transistores estan en paralelo, falta las resistencias de"ecualizacion" van en cada emisor, con 0.1 Ohm/2W iran bien.


----------



## KABALLO90 (Dic 29, 2013)

Gracias a este post he realizado una fuente de alimentación hace un tiempo pero lo que nunca me dejo tranquilo fue lo siguiente espero si me puedan ayudar: 

Si la fuente en suposición es variable con un LM317 acondicionada para que entregue tres amperes pero al momento ya de exigirle casi 500 mA el voltaje se cae bastante..... cual puede ser la causa ?? Yo suponía hace tiempo que era por las pistas del PCB ustedes creen eso ?? o ya de plano cambiar el transformador por ser de mala calidad ?? ... A y un gran favor si me podrían aclarar una duda.... como se puede saber si existe algún calculo o algo para saber cuanta corriente pasara por el transistor de potencia y asi saber cual modelo elegir ??? muchas gracias de antemano el diagrama es parecido al de tinchusbest es que como soy nuevo miembro no puedo subir fotos ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2013)

KABALLO90 dijo:


> Gracias a este post he realizado una fuente de alimentación hace un tiempo pero lo que nunca me dejo tranquilo fue lo siguiente espero si me puedan ayudar:
> 
> Si la fuente en suposición es variable con un LM317 acondicionada para que entregue tres amperes pero al momento ya de exigirle casi 500 mA el voltaje se cae bastante..... cual puede ser la causa ?? _*Yo suponía hace tiempo que era por las pistas del PCB ustedes creen eso ??*_ o ya de plano cambiar el transformador por ser de mala calidad ?? ... A y un gran favor si me podrían aclarar una duda.... como se puede saber si existe algún calculo o algo para saber cuanta corriente pasara por el transistor de potencia y asi saber cual modelo elegir ??? muchas gracias de antemano el diagrama es parecido al de tinchusbest es que como soy nuevo miembro no puedo subir fotos ....



No, se hubieran vaporizado las pistas.

¿ Esquema de la fuente (Exacto a lo que armaste) ?


----------



## KABALLO90 (Dic 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No, se hubieran vaporizado las pistas.
> 
> ¿ Esquema de la fuente (Exacto a lo que armaste) ?



Creo q ya entendi como subir fotos jeje bueno ese es el diagrama de la fuente que realize ahora gracias por la respuesta pistas del PCB descartados..... ahora podrá ser la mala calidad del transformador ?? o algun mal calculo de los capacitores de entrada antes del regulador?? solo tengo 1 de 4700 uf


----------



## djyoan (Jun 29, 2014)

Si tengo un solo transistor PNP y no quiero tantos Amperes. ¿Cómo puedo calcular la resistencia de base emisor en caso de usar otro tipo de transistor como el 2SA6010


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2014)

djyoan dijo:


> Si tengo un solo transistor PNP y no quiero tantos Amperes. ¿Cómo puedo calcular la resistencia de base emisor en caso de usar otro tipo de transistor como el 2SA6010



Se calcula en función de la ganancia del transistor a la corriente requerida.
Este valor lo consigues en el datasheet del transistor (Curva ganancia - Corriente)

Sin calculo alguno con una resistencia de entre 3.3Ω y 10Ω debería funcionar bien


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/LM78XX.pdf

Observa Typical Applications

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 10, 2016)

a ver si aca puedo poner mis dudas fuentisticas....
El proyecto es este:
Fuente base: una conmutada de una impresora chorro de tinta de 36V 2A
A la salida de ésta el fusible del archivo, calculado para que salte a un consumo superior a 1.4A .
Luego del fusible un regulador de 1.2 a 30v como el de el siguiente archivo
Todo parece funcionar bien, pero el fusible a bajas tensiones no responde, si bien el LM317T no se quema ni nada le pasa (aun poniendo la salida en corto), el relay no se pega, a tensiones de 6 o 7 v ya trabaja normalmente, alguna idea de que pasa a tensiones mas bajas?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola.

El LM317 soporta hasta una potencia de 15W.

Cuando el voltaje de salida es 6V (Vout), y el voltaje de entrada 36V (Vin).

El voltaje en el regulador será Vin - Vout = 30V.

En estas condiciones, la máxima corriente será:
15W = 30v x Imax ==> Imax=0.5A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2016)

¿El fusible no va con baja tensión?
Eso es imposible, el fusible no tiene ojos ni sondas de tensión para ver qué tensión hay.
El fusible sólo ve la corriente y sólo funciona por corriente independientemente de todo lo demás.
Así que eso no tiene mucho, por no decir ninguno, sentido.

Edito: ¿te refieres a un "fusible-electrónico"?. Si es así, puede ser eso y cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 11, 2016)

Gracias por responder, según el datasheet del LM317T regula de 1.2 a 37V y soporta una corriente de hasta 2,2 A, esa condición es unicamente de Vin y Vout son valores con pocas diferencias de tensión?
Si agrego un transistor que aguante el chubasco se soluciona eso?
Para Scooter, en efecto eso es lo que me habían comentado en otro hilo que fue borrado, el fusible funciona lo mismo, independiente de la tensión, pero si esa tensión se "achancha" es posible lo que dice el aficionado ya que puede que no se alcancen los 0,7v de caída en la resistencia sensora del triac como para dispararlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola.

Poner un transistor ayuda a que el regulador trabaje con menor corriente, de modo que el transistor hace el trabajo duro.

Chao.
elaficionado.

La hoja de datos del LM317 dice que soporta 15W. De allí se halla la corriente en función de la diferencia de Vin y Vout. Es decir, a mayor Vin - Vout, menor corriente soporta el regulador.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 11, 2016)

entendido, una última pregunta, he agregado al diseño del fusible una resistencia en el gate del triac de 1k, eso lo hice porque en una de las pruebas se fritó un triac y pensé que podía ser algún transitorio o un exceso de tensión en la compuerta, no se si es correcto eso y ese valor sea el adecuado.
Gracias por el asesoramiento agregaré el transistor para ver que trabaje en todo el rango.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día yo pondría ese fusible de la siguiente manera.







Maki.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 11, 2016)

Muchas gracias, solucionado el problema agregando el 2n3055, ahora corta en todo el rango.
Gracias Mikatronica investigare ese fusible, el que hice yo funciona muy bien tambien y sera que soy un vetusto pero como me gusta el ruido del relay cuando haces el corto ja ja.
Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 17, 2016)

Por si alguno le interesa el proyecto, es una fuente de impresora de 36v adapatada para el talles con regulador variable de 1.1v hasta 30 v corrinete hasta 1.5A con fusible electronico.




Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2016)

Esta muy bueno pero me pasa lo mismo que anajesusa con el rele al hacerse el corto, mas que todo uno lo hace de adrede buscando el sonido aquel.


----------



## rulfo (Mar 20, 2016)

Muy buenas.

Tenga la duda de cual seria la manera correcta de montar las resistencias que limitan la tension
de la bobina del rele y del led indicador de corto.
En el video aparecen despues del led y la bobina, me resulta extraño pienso que van antes.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 20, 2016)

es lo mismo rulfo, saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141483
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , lo segundo circuito es mas prolijo ( ese tiene una regulación mucho mejor cuando conparado a lo premero circuito) 
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (Mar 22, 2016)

Muy buenas, Gracias por colocar el circuito correctamente...
En el primer circuito como se calcularia el valor de la R1 y que funcion es la que tiene?
y en el segundo circuito se podria colocar como Q3 por ejemplo el Tip2955?
y como se calcularia la  R11? y los condensadores podrian todos de 10uf?
Gracias y disculpa por tantas preguntas..
Saludos.


----------



## maton00 (Mar 22, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141531
> 
> ...


Ese circuito esta muy bueno a ese se le podría poner un condensador de unos cuantos uF entre gate y catodo del SCR para conseguir una rampa de voltaje de decimas de segundos ( junto con la R.Gate ) pa que no se nos proteja la fuente con cargas capacitivas o en el funcionamiento de motores y cosas de esas que causan consumos transitorios


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2016)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/458207/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fercon (Mar 30, 2018)

Buenas tardes. Estoy por armar una fuente lineal para unos 20-25 amperios max. Observo 2 esquemas, el primero utiliza los pnp de paso 2n2955 y en la simulacion funciona bien, sin caida de voltaje, hasta unos 20 amperios. El segundo utiliza los npn 3055 que son manejados por el regulador; Pero este ultimo, no puedo simularlo y no puedo observar su compartamiento "ideal" con el osciloscopio. Los materiales me los trae mi sobrino que regresa a Vnzla mañana por lo que no tengo mucho tiempo para decidirme. Si alguien ha tenido experiencia podria darme su opinion sobre en cual invertir?. Me inclino por el de los transistores de paso. Le veo mayor robustez ya que el trabajo duro lo realizan estos y el regulador es estable al consumo. Gracias por su recomendacion


----------



## J2C (Mar 30, 2018)

Fercon en el esquemático 2 esta mal colocado el LM7812 y aparte le faltaría una resistencia.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2018)

Ambos esquemas poseen errores, el de la derecha no corresponde a una fuente "Estabilizada", es solo "*Regulada*"


----------



## fercon (Mar 30, 2018)

No entiendo, por favor expliquen. El de la izquierda, PNP, es un regulador 7812 y el esquema es similar al copiado solo que las R van en emisor. El de la derecha, NPN, coloque el lm317 tal como lo señala la pagina...
Fuente de poder de 30 amperes en 12v DC - El mundo de la electrónica - Taringa!
Fuente Variable de 15A


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2018)

Pues es sencillo de explicar.
Esos circuitos son una patata, no van.
Dan más o menos 12V pero no es una tensión estabilizada.

Para esas corrientess yo me plantearía usar un regulador conmutado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2018)

fercon dijo:


> No entiendo, por favor expliquen. El de la izquierda, PNP, es un regulador 7812 y el esquema es similar al copiado solo que las R van en emisor. El de la derecha, NPN, coloque el lm317 tal como lo señala la pagina...
> Fuente de poder de 30 amperes en 12v DC - El mundo de la electrónica - Taringa!
> Fuente Variable de 15A


En el Foro se ha comentado bastante sobre este tipo de fuente, incluyendo los motivos por lo que *NO *son convenientes.
Será cuestión de buscar.
No solo es cuestión de "Donde van las resistencias", también se trata sobre "Como funciona el circuito" a pesar se "Parecer" similares, son muy distintas y su funcionamiento también.

Leíste mi comentario sobre que ambas fuente poseen errores.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 31, 2018)

Hola.

Este circuito está mal dibujado.
Las resistencias van entre Vcc y emisor.









Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## fercon (Abr 3, 2018)

Buenas tardes. Si, he leído los comentarios. Lo de las R en emisor en cuenta. A requetebuscar entonces porque no son buenas estas fuentes. Una pista fogonazo, si es posible, no logro ubicar la informacionen el foro


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

En el foro estan publicados los manuales de National  tano linear como aplications y alli se describe su uso correcto, con las formulas necesarias para ampliar la capacidad original.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2018)

fercon dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Si, he leído los comentarios. Lo de las R en emisor en cuenta. A requetebuscar entonces porque no son buenas estas fuentes. Una pista fogonazo, si es posible, no logro ubicar la informacionen el foro





​Esta configuración se llama "Seguidor por emisor", la tensión de emisor de los 2N3055 "Sigue" el valor de la tensión de la base, pero con inconvenientes importantes:

1) La ganancia de los transistores es función de la corriente, la tensión de salida varía con la corriente entregada.

2) No posee ninguna re-alimentación de tensión que compense una eventual deriva en la tensión de salida.

Por otro lado la puesta a tierra del diagrama está mal tomada.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2018)

Esta es peor que en post anterior en la anterior esta mal la masa y mal las resistencias de emisor, lamentablemente la mayoria de los esquemas que hay acerca de los 78XX , LM317 y otros  a la hora aumentar la corriente hacen cualquier cosa, y eso se debe a que no leen la hoja de datos, las notas de aplicación, donde esta toda la información para hacerlo de manera correcta.
La fobia a leer tiene como consecuencias cientos de esquemas mal realizados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Bases "unidas" a los emisores


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bases "unidas" a los emisores


Nop, es un LM317 de 20 Amperes


----------



## enrique courtade (Nov 26, 2018)

crimson dijo:


> Hola pepex, yo tengo esta fuente andando hace una punta de años sin problemas, es sencilla y fácil de armar. Con dos TIP36C te puede dar 10A con facilidad
> http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34:articulos-tecnicos&id=56:fuente-de-alimentacion-para-radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54
> Saludos C


Por qué sólo 5A si la corriente del TIP36 es de 25A?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2018)

enrique courtade dijo:


> Por qué sólo 5A si la corriente del TIP36 es de 25A?


La corriente del *TIP36* es de 25A en alguna pocas condiciones, para todas las demás condiciones de operación se calcula la corriente que puede entregar mediante la curva *SOA *(MAXIMUM SAFE OPERATING REGIONS)

Página N° 4 Figura N°4 del datasheet


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Esta configuración se llama "Seguidor por emisor", la tensión de emisor de los 2N3055 "Sigue" el valor de la tensión de la base, pero con inconvenientes importantes:
> 
> 1) La ganancia de los transistores es función de la corriente, la tensión de salida varía con la corriente entregada.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , ese diseño estas equivocado , hay un corto circuito (hilo color verde) entre las bases de los 2N3055 y la salida (junción de los resistores de emisor) .
Ademas esa fuente NO tiene buena regulación de tensión cuando la curriente solicitada es elevada (decenas de Amperios) porque su circuito es por demasiado sensillo ( sin cualquer retro alimentación ).
Jo recomendo altamente lo circuito proposto por lo proprio fabricante del LM317 para andar en altas currientes ( ese hace uso de transistores PNP).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2018)

Ya lo dije aqui :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bases "unidas" a los emisores



Hay que cortar una conexión  y para mejorar la regulación correr la referencia a la salida , además de agregar alguna resistencia de carga :


----------

